# Filmmusik Problem



## Jocrusader (30. Oktober 2009)

HeyHO Leute!
ich bräucht mal eure hilfe bei einem etwas anderem thema.
und zwar habe ich ein schulprojekt für das fach musik,denn dort müsste ich ein kleines filmchen drehen,das hab ich schon, nur fehlen mir die passenden geräusche.ich hoffe ihr könntet mit etwas weiterhelfen. richtung des films ist so naja etwas horror,spannung und schock.
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! :-)
schonmal thx im voraus!
P.S: sollte möglichst kostenfrei sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja am einfachsten wäre es wohl wenn du dir von vielen Horrofilmen die Soundtracks kaufst und dir die passenden Sachen raussuchst, aber kostenfrei ist das dann halt nicht ^^


----------



## Marvîn (30. Oktober 2009)

Auf Youtube gibt es garantiert irgendwelche Filmszenen aus den gewünschten Bereichen, einfach mal suchen. 
Dann den entsprechenden Film runterladen mit einem Youtubeloader und in ne mp3 konvertieren. 
Dann einfach mit Audacity oder so die entsprechenden Geräusche rausschneiden. 
Kostenfrei, aber du solltets darauf achten dass die Tonquali nicht zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Jocrusader (1. November 2009)

Vielen dank Marvin, dank dir ist das problem gelöst :-)
und haxxler naja danke dass du reingeschreiben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. November 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Auf Youtube gibt es garantiert irgendwelche Filmszenen aus den gewünschten Bereichen, einfach mal suchen.
> [...]
> Kostenfrei, aber du solltets darauf achten dass die Tonquali nicht zu schlecht ist.



Nur, daß diese Sounds meist aus Movie-Libraries wie etwa der "Sony Pictures Sound Effects Series" stammen (kostet knapp 500 $ für 5 CDs) - und eben auch copyright-geschützt sind!

Mit einer einzigen Google-Abfrage stößt man auf Bibliotheken und Linksammlungen wie etwa http://www.stonewashed.net/sfx.html - und solche Sachen sind dann wirklich unentgeltlich.

Geeignete Filmmusik, die ebenfalls unentgeltlich ist, findet man unter http://incompetech.com/


----------

